# First Bike.



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Well, here she is! Following on from my first thread a long time ago about getting a bike...at last!

I got this chinese joby (hold on Mark...there's more!). It's a Honda cb200 engine. Well, how much??? Bugger all! It was a present from a colleague who's a bike instructor. He had 2 so he gave me one for bugger all. It's got zero miles, has been approved for this country so all I need o do is register it.

Can't be bad, eh? Oh yeah, I've also got to get a licence now







Still, will be great folr going back and forward to work.

...

...

...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Is that you in the wing mirrors Cammy?


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

I hope so Paul, or I've got a twin no one told me about (no jokes about going bald or I'll run away and hide)!







Just wondering, the (brand new) tyres on it are Continental Conti City 3.25 18 59p.....anyone know what the speed rating / pressure should be?


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Well done Cammy & it cost you nowt









That's even better.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice one Cammy, just make sure you stay safe


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> I hope so Paul, or I've got a twin no one told me about (no jokes about going bald or I'll run away and hide)!


My hairline started off like that Cammy about 3 years ago, do you want to know what happens next?









I'd like to know what it rides like, I have heard wildly difrering opinions about the build quality of Chinese bikes although at the price you paid you can never complain. You have the honour of being the first Chinese bike owner on RLT, in a decade we'll all be riding them. 

I would not want to source a pattern exhaust







make sure you fall off on the left hand side









Let us know how you get on and take care out there!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

MarkF said:


> You have the honour of being the first Chinese bike owner on RLT, in a decade we'll all be riding them.


You might Mark, but I wont be.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

MarkF said:


> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> > I hope so Paul, or I've got a twin no one told me about (no jokes about going bald or I'll run away and hide)!
> ...


My mates (long time bike rider) been out on it today and he says it's great. He's surprised how quick it is. Apparently it runs very well, handles well and he reckons I've landed really lucky. It's an 'off road' engine apparently (Honda cb200??), so probably not the greatest top end, but I don't mind.

One good thing...it's loud as *uck....sounds like a bloody Harley!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> My mates (long time bike rider) been out on it today and he says it's great. He's surprised how quick it is. Apparently it runs very well, handles well and he reckons I've landed really lucky. It's an 'off road' engine apparently (Honda cb200??), so probably not the greatest top end, but I don't mind.
> 
> One good thing...it's loud as *uck....sounds like a bloody Harley!


Good stuff







I had a CB200 in about '79/80, I wonder if it's the same? It certainly wasn't geared for off-road, it had a good spread of power even though you had to race up and down the box







top speed would have been about 75/80mph, yours is way more aerodynamic!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

That's not a CB200 as I remember them







. They were much more workmanlike in appearance.

That was the 1970's though - when I was interested in such things  .

Don't you be listening to Maniac Mark, Cammy - don't thrash it  .


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

How very Scottish, Cammy, a new bike for nowt! Looks good, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Here's a couple of pics of the engine...

...


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

raketakat said:


> That's not a CB200 as I remember them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are right my little Tyke, it was very workmanlike but it's nod to fashion was a 3" wide PVC strip that ran up the centre of the tank. It was segmented and into each segment I carefully glued a penny, I don't know why







even for a 17 year old there is no excuse.









Ahem, anyway CB200's.......... one of my all time favourite albums and artists Dillinger







and an all time classic album cover.










"Rockers" was a good movie too, I think that bike was a CB175, sorry Cammy.









I've gone all nostalgic









Doen not look a bit like yours Cam.


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

If I remember rightly, there was a CD200 and a CB200, the former a stolid commuter and the latter a racy sports bike as pictured by MarkF. The CD had a big rear fender to keep the spray away and had a very strong reputation for durability.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Hmm, it says cb200 on the engine, but it also says CDI (you can see it in the pics)...???


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Not quite the first Chinese owner Cammy 
















I seem to have aquired a Chang Jiang 750 sidevalve combo these last months







It is now my winter hack plaything.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> Not quite the first Chinese owner Cammy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool Alex, please post some photo`s









As you are no doubt aware in it`s various guises ie, BMW R71 through the Soviet Moskva,Gorky, IMZ, KMZ etc M72 to the Chinese Shangdong 750 etc, it is probably the longest produced motorcycle in the world and has (again probably) been made in the largest number of factories
















Oops, forgot to say enjoy your freebie Cammy and be careful out the


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

This "Honest" Chinese bike is a bit like a Chinese watch







.

Underneath the "faux cylinder" is a Honda 90 cc Honda engine . Brill







.

Sorry for going off topic Cammy







.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Underneath the "faux cylinder" is a Honda 90 cc Honda engine . Brill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant!







Somebody could have made a mint filling the gap between engine and pressed steel frames in the late '70's 

Cammy, have you checked your engine?


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Cammy thats a bargain







,your tyres will be fine for the kind of speeds that will go,i would run approximately 30psi front 32 ish on the rear,adjust accordingly.The chinese bikes being produced in there millions at the moment are all basically low rent early Honda copies,trust me on this i reckon that in 10years time the chinese will have the japs very worried in the 2 & 4 wheel market place,their ability to copy and mass produce for peanuts is a definite plus for there manafacturers







,cammy enjoy it


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

thorpey69 said:


> Cammy thats a bargain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Thorpey, and thanks for your advice previously mate


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Well done Cammy. Stay safe and hair isn't all it's cracked up to be


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cammy - CDI means Capacitor Discharge Ignition... ie elctronic and no points.

I have to agree the chinese arent where its at right now but theyre up and coming... in 10 years we may be contemplating their wares even when theyre not free 

seriously tho Cammy, thats a great score mate. And if it is an old 200cc honda 4 stroke then yes you will need to cane it to make headway - enjoy it I say!


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

Jaysus Cammy that's one ugly mutha (the bike, not you).

But I ride the ugliest bike in the world:










So who am I to judge?

Good advice that I'm sure your mate has already given is to spend some money on a good protective jacket, trews, boots, gloves and lid.

Enjoy! And mind those cobble stones ...


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

What model is that BMW?

Now, I'm well aware this is going to appear a totaly stupid question (which it is) however, can someone verify which way this choke works......is on left or right?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

That's a tough one Cammy, however if I was confronted with a similar complex situation I'd probably follow the arrow.  Why not fire it up and see?


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

I have ya bugger!







It's hard to tell. It only really fires up when it's in the middle, & if I trun it to either extreme it cuts out (even after a while running). One of my mate's reckons it's on when you turn it to the left (away from the arrow). I've noticed if you push it left (away from the arrow) it pulls the cable up on the carb as you look at it...


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

You should see the cable extend when you push the choke lever to the left,most choke mechanisms work this way,some bikes require more or less choke than others,play it by ear


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I would say left slakens the cable and hence choke off and right (in the direction of the arrow) tightens it and puts the choke on.

Don't see many chokes these days due to fuel injection, but did have to rig up a temporary choke cable for a guys scooter the other week.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

I'd agree with Paul. Choke on should be in the direction of the arrow.

At least that's the way it is with our saws, etc...

Martin

I have a Power Commander on my bike, I never have to touch the choke.


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

scottishcammy said:


> What model is that BMW?


Hi Cammy. It's an 1100 GS.



> Now, I'm well aware this is going to appear a totaly stupid question (which it is) however, can someone verify which way this choke works......is on left or right?


Like they all said - on in the direction of the arrow. Looks a bit like old Honda quad switchgear.

Nin


----------

